# Between rtx 2060 super or rtx 3060 super on a lenovo s30 workstation.



## Rongai (Aug 31, 2022)

Between rtx 2060 super or rtx 3060 super on a lenovo s30 workstation for editing in premiere pro, which one should i consider buying for the pcie 3.0 and are they compaticble with pcie 3.0? Considering they are the only cards which can be supported by the power supply.


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 31, 2022)

3060 super doesn't exist, I assume you mean ti.

Neither saturates PCIe 3.0 x16.

Get the 3060ti.


----------

